# E-mails from wordreference.com end up in the SPAM



## Peterdg

Since a few days emails from wordrefrence.com end up in the SPAM folder of my email provider (skynet.be which is managed by Proximus in Belgium). Proximus tells me that the domain "wordreference.com" is probably listed in a blacklist and that the sender of the email should check with his internet provider. 

I don't know if that recommendation makes any sense, but it's really annoying that I don't get the wordrefernce emails anymore in a normal fashion. I can only check the spam folder by using their webmail client which is really inconvenient.


----------



## mkellogg

Interesting. I see that Google changed the "IP reputation" of the forum server for email from "high" to "medium" on Sept. 21. This mostly affects Gmail, but skynet.be might be using some service from Google. I wish there was more that I could do to affect this reputation, but Google gives me few clues about what we did wrong. Still, there are a few things that I can look at.

As for your email, there are often ways to mark email as "not spam" or to create a rule to send messages from WR to your inbox. That is all I can suggest for you for now.


----------



## Peterdg

mkellogg said:


> As for your email, there are often ways to mark email as "not spam"


You can do that but, unfortunately, that action does only apply to that specific email and not to any emails that arrive later. I tested this.



mkellogg said:


> or to create a rule to send messages from WR to your inbox.


I also tried that. Unfortunately it doesn't work. Apparently the e-mail server does not apply rules to emails that end up in the spam.

I read on the Proximus forum that there used to be an option to disable the spam filter for your account but, for some reason, they removed that option earlier this year.

Deep sigh.


----------



## Peterdg

Aha. I looked again at the rule I made and I just noticed that you have to make the rule active. So, I have done that. Let's see if that makes a difference. Fingers crossed.

I will keep you posted about the result.


----------



## Peterdg

Update: after the activation of the rule someone has just replied to a thread I'm following and 1) I haven't received an e-mail (and I should have) and 2) now it does not even appear in my spam folder either.


----------



## mkellogg

I am only replying in an attempt to get an email to be sent to you. Hope your new rule works!


----------



## Peterdg

mkellogg said:


> I am only replying in an attempt to get an email to be sent to you. Hope your new rule works!


I have just checked. I didn't receive the email in my inbox. However, it did end up in the spam folder unlike the other one that I mentioned in my previous post that did end up nowhere, not in my inbox and not in my spam folder.


----------



## Peterdg

I disabled getting mails from the forums in my profile preferences. It's of no use if they end up in the spam folder.
If anything changes and you want me to test again, let me know and I'll enable emails again.


----------



## Peterdg

Apparently switching off email notifications in the profile's preferences does not apply to threads that one was already following before the email notifications were turned off.

Anyway, up till last Sunday (= yesterday), I still received email notifications about older threads in my spam folder. However, as of today, the emails again appear in my inbox and not in the spam folder.

I have no idea what is going on.


----------



## bearded

Peterdg said:


> Apparently switching off email notifications in the profile's preferences does not apply to threads that one was already following before the email notifications were turned off.


Exactly, and I wonder if there's a method enabling us to switch off also emails referring to the previous threads... Maybe Mr.Kellogg can suggest a way.


----------



## mkellogg

I think the way to do it is to click the link at the bottom of the email messages that says "disable all emails", and then click "Stop emails" in the resulting page. 

I am too afraid to test it myself! I am curious to know if you can then re-enable it easily and start getting updates on all the old threads, or if yo would have to re-enable email updates for each individual thread.


----------



## bearded

Many thanks.
Now unfortunately I deleted all the emails referring to  those 'old' threads (because I have the same texts available in the threads, and 'alerts' inform me abt. their arrival). As soon as I receive new emails of that kind, I will try to disable them according to your advice, and I'll let you know.


----------



## jann

bearded said:


> Exactly, and I wonder if there's a method enabling us to switch off also emails referring to the previous threads... Maybe Mr.Kellogg can suggest a way.



You can load your watched threads page.  At the top of the thread list, above the right column, click the "manage watched threads" button, choose "disable email notification" in the pull-down menu, and confirm your choice.

EDIT: At the top, if you are not subscribed for the threads you're watching, there is no corresponding option to "(re)subscribe to email notification."

EDIT #2: However, if you scroll to the _bottom_ of the watched threads list you will have the option to select all (or some) and re-subscribe. I don't know if "select all" means literally all or just all visible on the page.


----------

